# Land of Nightmares Sign



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

I finished my sign and put it up tonight. Very Pleased with the look!

The pics......










NIGHT SHOTS!!!!!!!










LOVE this last pic!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep!Very Nice!! I need to do a sign for my haunt tone day.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Awsome teaser! I bet half of your neighbors drive by and think -Oh Great! and the other half drive by and think -oh... great...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That'll get their attention. Great sign.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That's great! Love it.

Love your comment, Spanky. Funny and true of all of us


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! I love it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is great!! Have you tried putting a black light in front of it to make the letters glow?? Just wondered how that might look.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work, looks great.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats nice. I love the "coming soon" it gets people all geared up for the haunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice sign! I'm working on my sign right now and love what you did with yours. What did you use as a surface?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Nice sign! I'm working on my sign right now and love what you did with yours. What did you use as a surface?


I think its called press board. Just some left over I had at the house. The only thin is I have used this in the past and this type of board doesn't do well overtime in the weather. But it did the job for now!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great..
It doesn't look like you changed the lettering that's good.
down the road with weathering and warping maybe it will still look cool for the name.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That looks really good all lit up like that!


----------

